# What ROM/Kernel/Radio is on YOUR DInc2?



## Splorg

I've been messing with all sorts of options for my handset, and I'm just curious what other folks are using and what level of success they've been having with specific ROM/Kernel/Radio combinations. Thoughts?

-Splorg


----------



## wyattyoss

Aeroevan's cm7.2 kang, and his .8bfs kernel

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8on3s

Been using Skyraider Zeus 1.3 drellidee's #21 2.6.35.14 Sense kernel o/c'd to 1.3ghz and the latest OTA radio. Runs great. *battery issue was a rouge app*


----------



## fixxxer2012

aero.08 cfs + cm7 + the newest ota radio.


----------



## fixxxer2012

wyattyoss said:


> Aeroevan's cm7.2 kang, and his .8bfs kernel
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


same here but i just switched to cfs, bfs doesn't play well with phone calls.


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

miui 12.2, aeroevan .7 bfs, latest radio


----------



## sjpritch25

miui 1.12.30, aero .7 bfs, latest radio.


----------



## Splorg

FYI, I just flashed RCMix 3D 4.0 with Kernel 2.6.35.14-RCMIX-VIVOW-V1-gf17016b-dirty and the latest baseband. Seems pretty stable at 1.6GHz, but in the past 3 hours i've seen a series of spontaneous reboots, even at idle, so I brought the clock back to stock to see if that resolves the issue. It seems a little rougher on battery than CM7 and any of the AOSP kernels I had tried with that, but it is smooth and visually pretty appealing. I'll keep you posted as to the clock changes fixing the reboots, but has anyone seen this issue?

-Splorg

EDIT: I think it may have been me messing with the SD Card's I/O speed. Oops.


----------



## jellybellys

CM 7.2 with aeroevan's .8 bfs kernel, latest radio from verizon


----------



## Liarsenic

Condemned CM7.2 aeros .8 cfs kernel and latest radio.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjpritch25

Miui 1.12.9, aero. 7 bfs

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------

